

Dave McClure's Investment Thesis - amirmc
http://www.fastcompany.com/1676896/moneyball-for-startups-invest-before-productmarket-fit-double-down-after

======
amirmc
Actually I should have pointed to Dave's own site.

[http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/07/moneyball-for-
st...](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/07/moneyball-for-
startups.html)

